# My story



## tiggerbaby (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if some would consider this a rescue story or not, but here goes:

My friend had three cats, and was going to take two to the pound because she couldn't take care of all three. I tried to talk her out of it, and then she remembered my birthday was coming up. She offered to give me her two males who are brothers for my birthday. Of coarse I said yes, and they have been living with me ever since. The best birthdayh presents I ever had!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, I think you did rescue those cats from goodness knows what fate at the pound. What are their names? How long have you had them now?

seashell


----------



## tiggerbaby (Jul 25, 2008)

Their names are Fluffy & Smokey Bear. They are Burmese/Main **** mix. Chocolate/tan in color, with the pretiest blue eyes.

I have had them for 2 years now and know I couldn't do without them, they are such an important part of my life!


----------



## kindyroot (Apr 17, 2009)

Just tell me when your birthday is, I have some more two gifts for you :bday :mrgreen:


----------



## tiggerbaby (Jul 25, 2008)

kindyroot said:


> Just tell me when your birthday is, I have some more two gifts for you :bday :mrgreen:


Awwwee, thanks! My birthday is March 9th


----------

